# Micro or polar fleece?



## Hanskiz

I'm thinking about sewing some insert socks for my infant prefolds. I have some of the weehugger ones which are ace for regular prefolds but massive on the infant sized ones. Anyway just wondering does it have to be micro fleece I use or will polar fleece do ok? Polar is a lot cheaper on ebay!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Or could I use this......

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IKEA-POL...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item35b09781e4

??


----------



## Rachel_C

Well, I have read this post here - https://community.babycenter.com/po...t_created_equal...?cpg=1&csi=2031657896&pd=-1

which basically says that yes, there is a difference. She says that microfleece lets liquid through and is what you should use as a stay dry layer and polar fleece is what you should use as a cover/longies/soaker because it is 'repelling'. However, I actually think this is a load of stinky crap tbh :rofl:. Yes, water will pool on polar fleece but when you touch it (like a baby's bum would do) the water goes through it, like an old fashioned canvas tent. So either type will work, and does for most people. 

Microfleece will probably be less bulky if it's thinner. Or you could use suede cloth which doesn't fray either but is a lot thinner and doesn't pill. I would stay away from the Ikea throws if you want to use it for very long, as they pill horribly.


----------



## Hanskiz

Mmmm, suedecloth. I shall look into that!


----------



## Rachel_C

Pocketbots was the best place I found for it. They delivered really quickly and were very helpful by email :)


----------



## Thumper

I use micro fleece as all the polar fleece I have is too thick! I order from eco earth fabrics who have been good and have an amazing collection that always tempts me!


----------



## rwhite

I love suede cloth personally! (also known as micro suede). It's used as an inner in a lot of pocket nappies/AIOs instead of microfleece and I prefer it as it doesn't pill and it doesn't overheat baby's bum if it's a hot day :thumbup:

I also use micro suede liners (if you're looking in to reusable liners at all) and they are fab.


----------

